# Grand Coteau, LA



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 30, 2008)

I did just so so in this comp making final table in chicken, ribs, and brisket. No top tens. But the weather was absolutly perfect and the competition was there to compete.






















This was the site of my first comp ever last year where I finished DAL. There were 5 teams going to the 'Jack' competing and I can see why!!!

11th chicken
11th ribs
12 brisket

27 teams.

Not upset at all cause I turned in my best and I learned from it yet again.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice showing Ron among some stiff competition.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your finish. I think if you go out of a comp learnign just somethingits worth it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful site Ron.  Congrats on making the finals table in three categories.  Sounds like you're making a lot of improvement over last year.  I'll bet you crack the top 10 for sure next year.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like a great spot for a comp.  Congrats on the finishings.


----------

